# fuzzy hatchetfish



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a hatchetfish that may have a bacterial infection called cotton mouth? The fuzz isn't on it's mouth but on its sides. My tank is quite big and difficult to take the top off but I guess I had better get it out or it is my suspicion that it will infect the others.

Any thoughts gang?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had something that sounded similar with my betta, it was a fungus though, not bacterial.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

effox said:


> I had something that sounded similar with my betta, it was a fungus though, not bacterial.


yes, I think it is fungal too. I have removed and euthenised the two that were showing signs. It seems to start with a few raised scales.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*moderators please close*

this thread too


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

fungus is really easy to treat.... basicly use salt or melafix and your set


----------

